# Serverauslastung der einzelnen Kunden



## bernie (19. Dez. 2012)

Hallo, gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Serverauslastung per Kunde zu eruieren?

Besten Dank.

Gruss
Bernie


----------



## hahni (19. Dez. 2012)

Derzeit ist das weder in ISPConfig2 noch in ISPConfig3 möglich.


----------



## bernie (20. Dez. 2012)

Gibt es in diese Richtung irgendein Ergänzungstool? Vielen Dank.


----------



## Till (20. Dez. 2012)

Ich kenne keines. Aber Du kannst ja mal googeln nach einem tool das die Load getrennt nach Linux User anzeigt, denn jede Webseite läuft ja unter einem anderen User, vaorausgesetzt Du nutzt suexec und php-fcgi.


----------



## Laubie (20. Dez. 2012)

Der erste Klick bei Google ergibt dieses hier:
getting cpu usage per user - HowtoForge Forums | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

Habs gerade mal ausprobiert, scheint zu klappen... man muss diesen Befehl nur für jeden User ausführen, aber genau das ist ja gewollt, oder?


----------



## Till (20. Dez. 2012)

Ganz unten in dem Thread ist auch noch ein munin Plugin verlinkt.


----------

